# Pigeons at Universal



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Today I spent the day at Universal Studios in Orlando. I saw a lot of pigeons there. In one instance, when I was eating a pastry, five pigeons came up to me. I broke off flakes of the pastry and threw them some. Two of them ate out of my hand. 

3 out of the 5 pigeons had something wrong with their feet. 1 of the 3 had a foot missing. She tried to scratch her head with her bad leg, but could not reach. I was so tempted to catch one. But, where would I put it while we were at the park? 

Later on I saw a skinny one that's feathers were roughed up pretty bad. If I could have gotten near her, I would have taken her. 

The pigeons were scavenging for food. They ate anything they could get ahold of. A lot of people tried to kick them. Kids chased them. It was so sad to see them like that. 

Then I remembered last year in October when I was at Universal we saw a young pigeon walking around and saw the nests on the building above us. I heard one of the employees say, You take this one, I've taken home enough babies already. I wanted to take him home, but what would I do with it for the rest of the night? And what did I know about pigeons? (The temptation was strong.) I also figured the parents were near by and were taking care of it. What did I know?

Anyway, I thought I'd share this story with all of you. I think it's a shame that these pigeon's babies fall to the ground, and who knows who gets their hands on them. 

PS. Later I heard some birds cawing and saw them diving. What they were diving at was a skinny cat in the bushes. I wonder how pigeons and cats got in Universal? 

Julie


----------

